# My (almost) new puppy!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh my they are Sooooo cute. And you picked the cutest.  You are going to have a blast with little Charlie.


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

Sooo cute!!! I have never had the opportunity to be around a golden so tiny. Must have been amazing to hold them!


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

I got to pet his little head (that's my hand up on his head in the first pic) but they were too young for us to hold. I was shocked at how tiny they were though when I got there.... like... 3 times smaller than I imagined.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

There is nothing better than pictures of baby goldens. I bet you will be going crazy until you get to bring him home. He looks like a real sweetheart.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

In the first picture I want to reach out and kiss his cute little black nose and that little bit of black lip that is showing...who would think that black lips could be so cute. I also love the "flattened" out puppy in the last picture....hahahaha. Charlie looks as if he's going to be a beautiful redhead. Tell us a little more about the 2 goldens at your parents house.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are all so cute but he is the cutest. I love the one of him in the basket. Love the fat little bellies.


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

We got our first golden when I was 17. A girl with an attitude and a half! She was so funny and full of energy. When she was 6, we somehow (and it wasn't even hard!) convinced my parents to get another one! When Billy entered my life I had just moved back home after a breakup and the two of us immediately took.

Billy is a crazy boy. We've been best of buds since day 1. When he was 1, he unfortunately tore his ACL first in his right leg and then in the left on his way home from getting the stitches out of the first one.  My family isn't rich -- we certainly couldn't afford the $12000 they wanted to plate his legs. So poor Billy has basically fishing wire holding his legs together now. I honestly think it was a breeding problem -- he's massive. The biggest golden you'd ever see. The surgery and recovery was a long process with me sleeping in the living room with my poor crying puppy who couldn't understand why he couldn't walk.  We had to harness him up and carry him so he could use the washroom as the last resort to not put him down. He was so sad, I get all teary thinking about it now.... changing subjects!
Needless to say he recovered... he still can't do everything a normal dog can do and a trip to the dog park or a 30 minute walk say will have him limping . But he's as happy as pie and I am the sun to him. Even though I don't live at home any more, he is more excited to see me than anyone else. He's a giant, goofball forever puppy!

Jessie loves Billy... in her own way. She tolerates him when he wants to play (for a time) and knows all the secrets to trick him out of her favorite spots.  She thinks she's royalty (because she is!) and demands to be treated as such!  

Living away from my babies has been so hard -- two years now with no puppies in my life! And now another 27 days until I have a new baby! We picked him out on the 21st of January... and let me tell you; two weeks have never taken longer to pass. Still another four to go... but we're in the homestretch now.

I'm fully equipped. This dog has more toys... more treats... and I already love him... I can only imagine the love he'll get once he arrives.


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWW
Love the one of him kissing the stuffed doggie


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

They are all gorgeous I just don;t see how people pick.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Aww how cute! 27 days must feel like forever.

I love the pic of him in the basket.


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

awww adorables, very difficult to choose one of them!!!!!!!!!!!! hehehe


----------

